# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iTunes question

## Theresa

I am searching my iPod for recently purchased music.  I can find what I'm looking for by "album" or "song," but not by "artist."

I checked my iTunes, and the artist is there.  Why isn't it included under "artist" on my iPod?

----------


## JEK

May be the compilation issue
http://forums.ilounge.com/ipod-class...g-my-ipod.html

----------


## JEK

More current explanation 
http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/mus...explained.html

----------


## Theresa

Thanks JEK.  I changed the compilation settings, et voila, it worked.

----------


## JEK

We aim to please here at Ti Punch Tech Support.

----------


## Theresa

OK, then, here's another question.

I recently installed a Kodak wifi printer.  Works like a charm, EXCEPT when I try to print a playlist from iTunes.  All the appropriate windows open, but it simply never prints.

Google found one or two other with a similar problem, but no solution.

Never had this problem with my old HP printer.

----------


## JEK

All our agents are busy with other customers or in the home theater watching pre-game shows.

----------


## Theresa

:p

----------


## JEK

Are trying to print a CD Jewel case, or just a listing? Are you sure it isn't on hold in the print queue?

----------


## Theresa

I'm trying to print the jewel case.

It isn't on hold.  I tested it by then trying to print a word processing doc.  That printed.  The iTunes list did not.

----------


## andynap

I wouldn't print those names if I were iTunes either.  :P

----------


## JEK

Try printing a list only and report back.

----------


## Theresa

I tried printing a list.  Didn't work.

----------


## JEK

iTunes version?

----------


## Theresa

Yes, iTunes version of a list.

It's as if iTunes and the printer aren't communicating.

----------


## JEK

No, what version of iTunes? 10.1?

----------


## Theresa

I believe so.  I know I received the latest update.

----------


## JEK

Do you get a Page Setup dialogue? Where you could choose a printer?

----------


## Eddie

You two need to Skype...

----------


## Theresa

Eddie, I can't manage to print from iTunes.   Skype is light years ahead of me.

----------


## GramChop

When all else fails turn off the printer/computer and turn it back on again.

Re: Skype....it's much easier than you think, Theresa.  I think you'll be amazed!!!

----------

